# Would you attend a TUG "gathering" in Florida?



## TUGBrian

Just putting out feelers for locations to host such an event (ive no idea how many folks would actually attend).

I certainly plan on it being free (or maybe like $1 voluntarily for a 50/50 raffle to cover any usage fee for the location).

I would invite any and all TUGGERS and or timeshare owners/experts/companies/etc to attend this.

I am shooting for a location centralized to the state (say orlando, given its the timeshare capital of the world)...but have not ruled out Jacksonville either.  Itll come down to whatever the best location turns out to be hosting wise.

I know that Frank hosts a very popular meeting of TS owners in venice (I have been a guest of his a number of times).

Was just curious to see the popularity of a state wide event!  (as well as ideas for items you would like to see at such an event)


----------



## DeniseM

Of course, you are providing airfare and accommodations for Mods, right?


----------



## TUGBrian

have to bump up the collection for the 50/50 drawing!


----------



## DeniseM

TUGBrian said:


> have to bump up the collection for the 50/50 drawing!



That seems perfectly fair to me.....


----------



## ronparise

Ill be there, unless you think my presence would encourage others to stay home


----------



## taffy19

TUGBrian said:


> Just putting out feelers for locations to host such an event (ive no idea how many folks would actually attend).
> 
> I certainly plan on it being free (or maybe like $1 voluntarily for a 50/50 raffle to cover any usage fee for the location).
> 
> I would invite any and all TUGGERS and or timeshare owners/experts/companies/etc to attend this.
> 
> I am shooting for a location centralized to the state (say orlando, given its the timeshare capital of the world)...but have not ruled out Jacksonville either. Itll come down to whatever the best location turns out to be hosting wise.
> 
> *I know that Frank hosts a very popular meeting of TS owners in venice (I have been a guest of his a number of times).*
> 
> Was just curious to see the popularity of a state wide event! (as well as ideas for items you would like to see at such an event)


May I ask who is Frank and do you mean Venice in Italy or in the USA, if there is a city by that name and what State would that be in?  Me curious want to know.


----------



## TUGBrian

haha, sorry about that, his name is Frank Debar, and he hosts an event a few times a year in Venice Florida.

its south of tampa/clearwater.


----------



## TUGBrian

ronparise said:


> Ill be there, unless you think my presence would encourage others to stay home



I wouldnt discourage anyone from attending, I have found in the past most folks are significantly more pleasant in person than they are over the internet.  (not that I find you unpleasant, just making a point that even the most outspoken folks on the board that I have met personally, are always quite pleasant in person)


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

I thought a couple members already have a get-together every January here in Orlando? Maybe combine the two somehow. Timeshare-wise, January is when the resorts are at their lowest occupation rates. Kids are at school, parents at work, etc, so it's easy to get a suite here. June until Labor Day is Priority/High-Demand, as is Christmas/New Year's. Daytona Beach's high demand is the above, as well as Speed Weeks, Bike Week, and Biketoberfest.

TS


----------



## MichaelColey

For me (and I suspect many others), it would depend largely on scheduling.  If I were already going to be in Florida (or could combine it with a trip to Disney), I would love to attend a TUG meet up.

FWIW, I can't think of anyone from TUG (even Carolinian, who I probably disagree with the most) that I wouldn't enjoy meeting in person.  ALL of the regulars here on TUG are incredible people who are passionate about one of the same things I am (timeshares).


----------



## Nancy

My reply is Maybe.  I spend about 1/2 my time in Florida and would attend it if was when I was in Florida and near where I'm at. 

Nancy

ps. I'd also have to talk hubby into attending and that is probably the biggest IF!


----------



## Dori

This sounds like a great idea, Brian. As you know, we have semi-annual TUG meetings here in Toronto, and we always have a geat time. It is an excellent way to meet other TUG friends.

Dori


----------



## vacationhopeful

Was able to attend the Jan 2012 get together - great time - everyone was very nice. As this is the regular go to Orlando in January group - I brought along the only under 25yo - who was very easily entertained by the Golden Corral's chocolate fountain and wiggling one of his teeth out of his mouth.

Might be nice to do a February meeting in the Ft Lauderdale area - lots of Tuggers who winter in that area - not the same crowd who go to Orlando.


----------



## Timeshare Von

It would be a long shot for me but if Orlando was in my plans or fit conveniently in them, I would make the attempt to join in.


----------



## Pat H

Jacksonvile would be fantastic for me since it's only a 2 hr drive. Ft. Lauderdale would be too far for me.


----------



## csxjohn

For me, I'd love to get together with other Tuggers but would not travel to Fla just for that.  If I were going to be there when the event is planned I would drive an hour or so for an afternoon or evening of fun.

If we could all go back to Ron's pool for some  beers afterwords it would even be better.  I'll bring some beer local to N.E. Ohio.


----------



## rapmarks

I would go to a get together in Venice, not sure about Orlando, live in SW florida.


----------



## TUGBrian

the link for the venice owners group is:

http://tsownersgroup.com/

It appears their next meeting is actually this weekend, I am not sure if they still have seats available or not.


----------



## Passepartout

I love you guys dearly, but Florida is too far for me. I just never misplaced anything there worth going back to find.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

haha, thats ok.  I dont expect folks to come in from across the country to attend!

I just wanted to see if there was enough interest to move forward with the idea and schedule something!


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> the link for the venice owners group is:
> 
> http://tsownersgroup.com/
> 
> It appears their next meeting is actually this weekend, I am not sure if they still have seats available or not.



I would be interested in meeting others as a purely social event.  

After reading about this group I have to say that I would not be interested in a meeting taking up my time trying to teach me what I can learn here or other places on the internet.


----------



## TUGBrian

Well you have to provide some sort of content during gatherings =)

id certainly like it to be a social event, but with educational items in the mix as well.


----------



## momeason

BTW, I loved the answer choices on the poll. funny!


----------



## pjrose

DeniseM said:


> Of course, you are providing airfare and accommodations for Mods, right?



And for high posters?


----------



## pjrose

MichaelColey said:


> For me (and I suspect many others), it would depend largely on scheduling.  .....



Me too.  We have two seasons: the Academic Year, and Summer.  Summer would be a possibility.


----------



## pjrose

csxjohn said:


> For me, I'd love to get together with other Tuggers but would not travel to Fla just for that.  If I were going to be there when the event is planned I would drive an hour or so for an afternoon or evening of fun.
> 
> If we could all go back to Ron's pool for some  beers afterwords it would even be better.  I'll bring some beer local to N.E. Ohio.



I'm not so sure beers and pools should mix .....'nuf said


----------



## Htoo0

If I could arrange a trip there at the time of the meeting I wouldn't mind. I travel to Orlando and Cocoa Beach areas maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## chriskre

I'd love to meet everyone too.

And I love Orlando too but also wanted to suggest Vacation Village resorts in Weston where there always seems to be availability and it's closer to the beach.


----------



## shagnut

II have hosted 2 well  attended events.  One at Cracker Barrell  on 192 in Orlando & one at Marco Island.  We all  had  great fun.  shaggy


----------



## Miss Marty

*Orlando Mini Get Togethers*

*:whoopie:

The Mid Atlantic Timeshare Group has hosted 
timeshare get-togethers from New York to FL.*

This pass October, we meet a very nice couple from Canada
while staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Presidential Reserve.
We gathered at the Owners Lounge and watched fireworks.
It was our first night checking in and they were leaving the 
next day.  Would have liked to spent more time with them..
We told them about Tug and hopefully they will post oneday.

CAFE OSCEOLA located in The Rosen Shingle Creek Resort 
located on Universal Blvd Between Sand Lake & Bee Line Exp
was a wonderful gathering place for our fall 2013 luncheon.

In Jan 2009, we were able to meet up with a few members 
during a four week stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort 
for Ice Cream Cake and Refreshments in our 12th floor unit.

One year, we had a very nice turnout at The Holiday Inn
Restauarant.  The buffet was not all that great, but it was
a pleasure to meet everyone. Afterwards, everyone came 
back to our timeshare unit at Sheraton Vistana Village I-Dr 
to share timeshare stories.  

Another time we meet a Destin Florida couple, Jan & Ron 
for Pizza at The (Pool) Houses at Summer Bay RCI 6884.
We soaked in the private "Temp Control" swimming pool while 
our husbands sat & talked poolside on the enclosed lanai patio.

I could go on and on about how many tuggers and non members
we have meet over the years, one on one and in larger groups. 

_Often smaller groups provide more quality time together!_
_Best Wishes for a sucessful Tug Florida timeshare gathering!_

Many Years Ago
Our largest turn out was at the Wyndham in Alexandria, Virginia.
We meet KenK and had over twenty people visit our condo for a
bring a dish get together on a Sunday afternoon in late January.  
That evening it snowed and we shared left overs for three days
with our new timeshare friends and staff.  An Affair to remember!

Note: Sometimes its harder to get people together when they have
children with then on vacation.  Kids want to play in the pools, etc.


----------



## Rent_Share

shagnut said:


> II have hosted 2 well attended events. One at Cracker Barrell on 192 in Orlando


 
Was the Waffle House full up ? Can't get much more southern than that, pass me that sweeeeeet tea


----------



## presley

I would consider it, but coming from California, it would need to be worth the long flight and airfare.  So, it would really depend on where/when and how much else I could do at the same time.

We want to go to Universal after Harry Potter update is finished and I'm also interested in the warm ocean on the west side.  So, if I could combine the Tug thing with one of those, it could work out for me.


----------



## TUGBrian

Well its in the 50s today in florida, id certainly prefer nicer weather myself!


----------



## Rent_Share

TUGBrian said:


> Well its in the 50s today in florida, id certainly prefer nicer weather myself!


 

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/USCA0764


----------



## rapmarks

it is in the 70's in sw Florida


----------



## Carol C

I just got back from HHI where I enjoyed a nice lobster dinner "event" with TUGgers Jeff and his partner and Laurie and her partner. I have met jme and Makai Guy also in HHI at a brunch meet-up. In Orlando I've attended one TUG gathering in January and will try my best to make the Jan 2014 gathering. Personally I think Ron Parise could devote a unit or two or three of his vast NOLA holdings to a TUG gathering...and of course we'd all wine and dine him in return. My fave places to get-together with TUGgers would be: NOLA, HHI, Myrtle Beach/Grand Strand, and then Orlando. Btw I like the raffle idea and think each attendee should contribute $5-10 to a fund to help defray cost of a flt for a moderator or admin that might want to attend from out West. Looking forward to meeting you as well, Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

Im going to start banning the "its so nice where I am" people =)


----------



## Rent_Share

TUGBrian said:


> Im going to start banning the "its so nice where I am" people =)


 

rain, snow, sleet, hail, mudslides, brushfires, smog alerts, televised car chases and earthquakes in SOCAL today


----------



## Htoo0

It's so nice where I am in Oklahoma... no wait, this isn't good. Never mind, it's great, oh maybe not so much right now but...


----------



## momeason

I also would love a Myrtle Beach gathering..a little over 2 hours from me.


----------



## ronandjoan

Hi
Yes we have been meeting for several years now for those of us who are in FL in January. And we will again this next year!  We've met some great people there, and at many other places too!!  

Yes, we lived in Ohio when we bought a January fixed week in Florida !! Yes, the FL weather was not the best ( actually it used to be in the 70's when we would go, now it's cooler) but it was SO MUCH BETTER than Ohio January weather...a nice break from the cold.

Ours is a purely social event .. And we meet at Golden Corral so that we can spend as much time as we want ... Sometimes we have been there for 4 hours talking!! 

Hope to see you all there this January!!



simpsontruckdriver said:


> I thought a couple members already have a get-together every January here in Orlando? Maybe combine the two somehow. Timeshare-wise, January is when the resorts are at their lowest occupation rates. Kids are at school, parents at work, etc, so it's easy to get a suite here. June until Labor Day is Priority/High-Demand, as is Christmas/New Year's. Daytona Beach's high demand is the above, as well as Sped Weeks, Bike Week, and Biketoberfest.
> 
> TS


----------



## gnorth16

TUGBrian said:


> Well its in the 50s today in florida, id certainly prefer nicer weather myself!



I'll take the 50's since today was my last motorcycle ride to and from work for the year.   When I left the house at 3:30pm it was 8C or about 45F.  When I left work, the weather at the airport was -4C or about 25F.  It is going to snow now any minute...


----------



## pedro47

Yes! I would attend if the airline tickets prices were right for two and the meeting place was in Orlando.


----------



## SueDonJ

I'd consider it.


----------



## geekette

I'm always open to this kind of thing, but I rarely visit Florida.


----------



## Mike&Edie

Edie and I would do our best to attend.

Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## gjw007

Depends on whether I'm in Florida or not.  I will be in Orlando in two weeks for my three week vacation.  I go every. December


----------



## Miss Marty

*Suggestion: How about having a timeshare gathering in ...*

*
January 2014*

Since, Ron and Joan are hosting their annual Timeshare get together 
at the Golden Corral on Tuesday Jan 21, 2014 starting at 2 pm (and)

The ARDA WIN Orlando Conference scheduled for January 24-25, 2014 
at The University of Central Florida, Rosen College of Hospitality.

_Looks like a alot of Industry Leaders and 
timeshare people will already be in Orlando.  _

Great networking opportunities.


----------



## admiralsteve

*attending meeting in florida*

I am all for it - are you creating a list - do you need my contact info


----------



## ToughAL

I am in Florida from Jan through mid-April.  If there was a meeting somewhere in central area of state and the issues to be addressed were current and useful to owners, I would attend.  Owner of 2 timeshares.  AR


----------



## TUGBrian

no contact info is required at this time, when things become more finalized ill make another announcement =)


----------



## Janette

Great idea. We would love it unless we are off to some other part of the world.


----------



## Carol C

momeason said:


> I also would love a Myrtle Beach gathering..a little over 2 hours from me.



Hey...let's have a mini-TUG gathering in MB soon! How about January after the Christmas holidays, when timeshares are easy to exchange into or even buy as cheap "Last Calls" or getaways?


----------



## momeason

That would be great. We want to go to MB for the weekend of Jan 15-17. We have not been able to find cheap availability in II yet. We would prefer NMB..no further south than  Marriott's Ocean Watch. ( I love that property but it isn't NMB ) If you find something to buy for me in RCI, I would be grateful. I will keep checking II. I have an AC to use, but have not seen the right dates and property yet.


----------



## caneil

*Sounds Interesting*

I would have to say maybe only because we already have several trips scheduled out a year or two in advance. Would love to try to make it, though. :whoopie:


----------



## DaveNV

I like the idea a lot, but it seems a tad impractical. Seattle is just about as far from Florida as you can get in the Continental USA.  $$$  

Now, if you were to do one waaay up here, then certainly, I'd be more than happy to attend.  I'd even wear my free-for-5000-posts TUG t-shirt, so I could tell people how to save thousands when buying a timeshare, and how launching a little-known thing called a Viking ship, they'll never have to pay for a timeshare again!  Winner!!! 



Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

ill be sure to strap my gopro to my head during the entire ordeal and post the video on TUG =)

if not find a way to do a live broadcast!


----------



## Laurie

Carol C said:


> My fave places to get-together with TUGgers would be: NOLA, HHI, Myrtle Beach/Grand Strand, and then Orlando.


Great ideas, if we're considering other locations besides Florida - my top choices would be

#1 - Hilton Head
#2 - Myrtle Beach

More centrally located to mid-Atlantic than Florida.


----------



## jlf58

I used to host TUG get events in both the Poconos and NJ, Ken K makes a mean macaroni and cheese, may he rest in peace. As a 20 year TUG member I would consider coming if it was Orlando 




TUGBrian said:


> ill be sure to strap my gopro to my head during the entire ordeal and post the video on TUG =)
> 
> if not find a way to do a live broadcast!


----------



## newretiree

I would love a gathering.  I am learning a lot here and would love to learn more from a live setting.


----------



## am1

Carol C said:


> Btw I like the raffle idea and think each attendee should contribute $5-10 to a fund to help defray cost of a flt for a moderator or admin that might want to attend from out West. Looking forward to meeting you as well, Brian!



If there is any bailout money left maybe that could be used.


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe central florida will be our likely destination for this....now we just need to look at the calendar and see what sort of weather/holidays/etc woudl work out for such an event.

I kinda like the idea of the weekend after the ARDA event  1/26

although the weekend before ron and joans little get together (say that prior sunday) might work as well! 1/19

are also benefits to waiting another month or so for march/april and the weather to warm up!


go vote here!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202143


----------



## ronandjoan

TUGBrian said:


> I believe central florida will be our likely destination for this....now we just need to look at the calendar and see what sort of weather/holidays/etc woudl work out for such an event.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of the weekend after the ARDA event  1/26
> 
> although the weekend before ron and joans little get together (say that prior sunday) might work as well! 1/19
> 
> areurl]



Our "little get-together" is certainly not exclusive and if you will have one on the 19th, we can certainly join/combine???


We just started meeting "to get together", socialize and share... As we try to do wherever we are....

We need to know, however, as we are making timeshare  reservations  for the 
Week, and if it is  the 19th, we won't but just plan one day


----------



## TUGBrian

things would really have to come together to have it in january...but ill keep you updated!


----------



## palmtree7339

iconnections said:


> May I ask who is Frank and do you mean Venice in Italy or in the USA, if there is a city by that name and what State would that be in?  Me curious want to know.



I am the "Frank" that Brian referred to in his recent posting. and I serve as the Chairman of the Florida Timeshare Owners Group, which has been meeting every November and March, in Sarasota, FL., (previously in Venice, FL)., for the past 10 years. On 11/17, we hosted a meeting at which over 50 timeshare owners attended, as well as numerous invited guest speakers, including reps from 5 major exchange companies. My email address is fdebar433@gmail.com, for those interested.
Yes Brian, I would be very interested in attending a TUG meeting. Once you have more details, as to meeting content, location, and expenses, if any, please advise, and I will forward this information to our Group's membership, as well. And, as you know, we have always appreciated having you attend a number of our past meetings, to discuss the many benefits of TUG membership to our Group. Best of luck in your efforts to organize a TUG business/social gathering for all Florida Tuggers, as well as those out-of state members interested in attending.


----------



## Kathleen

*Maybe for us*

We have lots of company over the winter months. But, we will follow the date and location for a maybe.

Kathleen


----------



## ronandjoan

BMWguynw said:


> I like the idea a lot, but it seems a tad impractical. Seattle is just about as far from Florida as you can get in the Continental USA.  $$$
> 
> Now, if you were to do one waaay up here, then certainly, I'd be more than happy to attend.  I'd even wear my free-for-5000-posts TUG t-shirt, so I could tell people how to save thousands when buying a timeshare, and how launching a little-known thing called a Viking ship, they'll never have to pay for a timeshare again!  Winner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



Dave, looks like there are enough TUGGERS in Western Washington to have a little "meeting" up here!


----------



## ronandjoan

palmtree7339 said:


> I am the "Frank" that Brian referred to in his recent posting. and I serve as the Chairman of the Florida Timeshare Owners Group, which has been meeting every November and March, in Sarasota, FL., (previously in Venice, FL)., for the past 10 years. On 11/17, we hosted a meeting at which over 50 timeshare owners attended, as well as numerous invited guest speakers, including reps from 5 major exchange companies. My email address is fdebar433@gmail.com, for those interested.
> Yes Brian, I would be very interested in attending a TUG meeting. Once you have more details, as to meeting content, location, and expenses, if any, please advise, and I will forward this information to our Group's membership, as well. And, as you know, we have always appreciated having you attend a number of our past meetings, to discuss the many benefits of TUG membership to our Group. Best of luck in your efforts to organize a TUG business/social gathering for all Florida Tuggers, as well as those out-of state members interested in attending.



Sounds great - we own 8 weeks in St Augustine plus at Bonnet CReek.  But we've always been inSeattle for November and March due to family.....hmmmm..  maybe one year it can happen for us, we'd love to meet with you


----------



## ronandjoan

TUGBrian said:


> things would really have to come together to have it in january...but ill keep you updated!



Well, I only mentioned it since you listed 2 possible dates in January!


----------



## TUGBrian

dartboard on the wall says the tentative date for this will be March 15th, 2014  (near orlando)

will officially announced when we have confirmation of the venue etc.


----------



## Pat H

Darn, I will be in Mexico.


----------



## chriskre

TUGBrian said:


> dartboard on the wall says the tentative date for this will be March 15th, 2014  (near orlando)
> 
> will officially announced when we have confirmation of the venue etc.



Oh no.   I will be on Cayman. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## presley

Too short of notice for me, too.  We have stuff booked out through most of 2014.


----------



## TUGBrian

well, im sure that any date I pick isnt going to be convenient for many folks unfortunately...but if it works out...well have it every year.


----------



## ronandjoan

presley said:


> Too short of notice for me, too.  We have stuff booked out through most of 2014.



Yes,we are planning through 2016 now, but the fixed weeks in St Augustine in January usually mean we'll meet in January when we take a "vacation" to orlando for a few days,:whoopie:


----------



## ronandjoan

For everyone who cannot mae it to Florida, don;t forget that there are almost 20 other groups meeting across the country

http://www.tstoday.com/members/tstownersgroups.aspx

Sorry, Dave (up in Washington state , where we spend a lot of time too) - none up in the Pacific NW.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Tug Meeting*

I would love to attend a Tug meeting wherever you hold it.


----------



## Tfish

I will be in Orlando at the Grande Vista the first week of March and would luv to attend if the timing is right.

Mike


----------

